# Which Drive Center?



## Sprung (Dec 26, 2013)

I need to buy a new drive center for my lathe. Had such a hard time trying to turn a piece of wood between centers today to make a handle for my carbide rougher that I gave up. Mine is worn down and doesn't really hold the piece, so I need to get a new one. Good thing I've got some Christmas money left!

My lathe doesn't have the ability to accept a morse taper, just a 3/4"x16tpi post. So, I'm looking at centers that will mount in my chuck. This is the chuck I have.

It appears that there are three different types of drive centers I can get. I can't afford to be buying all three and then deciding which one is best. So, what're your thoughts? Which of the following would be best? What are the pros/cons of each one?

#1
#2
#3

Thanks!


----------



## jmurray (Dec 26, 2013)

so if i was to get myself a number 3, can i spin between centers using my chuck?
just got my first chuck and realized its a drag removing and switching to my spur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe consider making something like this and save the money for something else?

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/content.php?129-Building-a-Chuck-Plate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2013)

Dave (goslin), thanks for your thoughts on those two!

Doc, that looks slick. I think I'll give something like that a try next time I'm at the lathe. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2013)

jmurray said:


> so if i was to get myself a number 3, can i spin between centers using my chuck?
> just got my first chuck and realized its a drag removing and switching to my spur.


That's correct.


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2013)

Matt - my bet is any will do the job. I have the MT2 version of #2 and haven't longed for anything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> I'd suggest skipping the chuck drives and jumping out there and getting a mt2 and a oneway 2436...



You offering to buy for me?


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2013)

In a few years I might be able to afford your used 1224... Definitely won't be able to afford a 2436 anytime probably within the next 2 or 3 decades...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't have any of those but...
Will the #3 fit a PSI chuck? Being a Nova may not.
Between #1 and #2 I would go with #2 as it should handle more.
I have a steb but it will drill into soft wood. Excellent for hard dry wood.

Add: One of the spurs from PSI stated it was for "C" series chucks. If your chuck is not a C series it may not fit your PSI chuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 27, 2013)

FWIW I use steb centers (#1) almost exclusively. I have not had problems with getting a bite on the wood. I do have large and small size.

The first thing I like is the safety. It will spin free on a bad tool catch. Next, I can back off on the tailstock a little and you can stop the wood to look at it without shutting the lathe off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 27, 2013)

Matt,

I have the PennState Utility Chuck and the "Stebb center" (item #1 in your list.)

It's a great combination. Like Adillo, I've had no problems getting it to bite. In agree on the safety aspect, and the "no need to stop the lathe, just back the tailstock out a smidge". I believe this type of center gives a superior hold on the wood if you are doing multi-axis turning.

I also have a "Stebb center" live center (MT#2) for the tailstock, with one of these at each end of the blank it's really easy to reposition the center when I'm starting to make bowls so I can get the alignment how I want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for the additional replies! You've given me more food for thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 28, 2013)

GosLin99 - I have a 1642-2 Does that count?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> 2436.. 2436.. '



Only if you come help move it into my basement! Getting it up the stairs into the house and then down into the basement won't be easy!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 28, 2013)

Sprung said:


> Only if you come help move it into my basement! Getting it up the stairs into the house and then down into the basement won't be easy!


I did it with a 1,000 lb. metal lathe. It's easy, just take it apart and carry it in one piece at a time,  LOL

Reactions: Like 4


----------

